# NF Fanfic Contest - Official Discussion Thread



## Spectrum (Jun 8, 2007)

This is the official discussion thread for the Naruto Forums Fanfiction Contest. The entries will be posted here, and the judging will take place in this thread. This thread is for all other discussion/commentary on the fics, judging, and the contest itself.

Have fun.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmmm.... I think I want to enter a fic! 

Do I have to send the fic via PM to you, Spectrum?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2007)

Im still in need for a partner.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 9, 2007)

Can I be your partner Weezy?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah, i already added you in my sig


----------



## Raizen (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm looking for a partner for the contest so PM me if you want to work with me.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 10, 2007)

Cyckness - Yeah, using the format I posted in the contest thread. Don't forget. 

Energie - Good luck finding a partner, but remember that you can still enter solo as well.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 10, 2007)

You're a really cool admin Spectrum. And if I can't find one I'll just go solo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 13, 2007)

*Throws hat into the ring*

Do we have many entries yet?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 13, 2007)

We have one. As well as a ton of "I'm working on..."s, but that doesn't count for much yet. 

But that's why people get an entire month to enter. Still plenty of time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2007)

If you in 2nd or 3rd place do you still get to pick a prize?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 13, 2007)

It depends on how many entries there are. If there are a lot, then yes, but if there aren't that many than the prizes will be only for first place winners.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 13, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> It depends on how many entries there are. If there are a lot, then yes, but if there aren't that many than the prizes will be only for first place winners.


 
How about we up the Ante to motivate more people? I have an excellent suggestion.


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 13, 2007)

Energie I don't know how much I can help, but if you are looking for a partner then I would be glad to be your partner.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

holy crap its nyce  , golden fox ftw.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 14, 2007)

Golden fox? 

I have the oddest feeling I've missed something. XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

read Nyce's fanfic called the golden fox.

Its really awesome.


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 15, 2007)

So what's going on Renshi, still in need of a partner or what? If so let me know, if not let me know. If Renshi doesn't need a partner my services is open to whoever is in need of a partner.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

I think I shall partake in this revelry!

I just started working on it the other day but I have a feeling it'll turn out pretty well  >: P


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 15, 2007)

Spectrum, do you need anymore judges?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Should be good, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 15, 2007)

nyce456 said:


> So what's going on Renshi, still in need of a partner or what? If so let me know, if not let me know. If Renshi doesn't need a partner my services is open to whoever is in need of a partner.



I've PMed you. I'd be glad to work with you


----------



## rosweldrmr (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm surprised more people don't know about this. 

I plan on entering. But seeing as I just found this thread today... it might take me a little while. 

I have till July 8th, correct?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep. I figured some people might not find out about it till later, so that's one of the reasons why the contest will be open for a month (even though it really only takes a day or two tops--and usually only a few hours--to write a fic no longer than 5000 words). So take your time.


----------



## Raul101785 (Jun 18, 2007)

the person who wrote the golden fox is entering this contest?  holy crud!  It's going to be harder than I thought to win this thing.

Well, I'll just give it my best shot and see how It goes.  As long as I'm having fun writing my fanfic, I'll still come out a winner. ^-^


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm just helping out Renshi; its his team and I will be just helping with ideas and giving suggestions. I don't really have time to write my own story. Well I do but I don't want to write one right now. You have no idea how many e-mails I would get for writing another story without posting an update for 'The Golden Fox'.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey, how many people are doing the genre of Bonds?


----------



## Raul101785 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of writing one with either the bonds or a slice of life theme.  I think it will be a little of both.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2007)

Sheesh... only three entries so far and I'm already discouraged. XD I've actually went through about four ideas so far for fics for this... still trying to work out exactly what I'm going to do. XD


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2007)

Umm, I might enter...


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 18, 2007)

Klarth said:
			
		

> Sheesh... only three entries so far and I'm already discouraged. XD


If we roast them in the judging thread will that boost your confidence? XD

Actually, I'm pretty impressed by the first batch myself. And judging is proving to be harder than I thought. XD


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> If we roast them in the judging thread will that boost your confidence? XD



Not quite because I know some people who are entering who haven't yet and are leagues and leagues beyond my skill level. XD I've tried like three or four different fics so far for this, as I said, and they've all just turned into crap.  Though I still have like three weeks, so... XD




> Actually, I'm pretty impressed by the first batch myself. And judging is proving to be harder than I thought. XD



Yeah, I didn't expect -this- much good competition. o_x Though even if I don't win, I will at least, hopefully, get some good comments/criticism.


----------



## Raul101785 (Jun 18, 2007)

Klarth, I'm going to give you a little tip.  

If you want to win this thing, suck up to the judges.  the more they like you, the better the chances of getting a prize.  hehe  

I'm just kiddin.  here is some real advice though.

don't worry about how well the other stories are, just stick to one of the four stories you've begun to write for this competition and try to fix anything you see wrong with it.  Remember, it's all about having fun while your writing.  If you're not enjoying the time you spend writing the fic, then chances are that the story will seem rushed, or incomplete.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty much why I've abandoned the past fics I've written (for this contest that is). I didn't have any fun writing them, except for one which I need to work up a bit more. XD And trust me, that sucking up to the judges thing doesn't work...

...not that I've tried it or anything.


----------



## Kyon (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll use the judging system to say what I thought of the first batch. Very nicely done batch, btw. Keep in mind that this judging is obviously not official.

Title of fic: *Ephemeral*
Style: 8- I thought the style was nice, but some parts of the story seemed a bit clumsy and the tense changed a few times.
Creativity: 1- I'm sorry, but this is the most common idea one could think of for the Bonds theme. It didn't do much to deviate from the norm, so unfortunately this score is low.
Characterization: 10- I thought Sasuke was captured beautifully, as was every other character. Obviously a few liberties were taken, but I see no real problems.
Use of theme/prompt: 10- Nothing much to say here.
Total score: 29/40

Title of fic: *Capturing Emotions*
Style: 9.5- I loved how this story was written. Very vivid use of descriptions, and only minor errors that didn't detract from the reading.
Creativity: 9- You don't see too many SaiSakus, and this story was creative in that sense, but in presentation it started out like many stories I've read concerning Sai, so it drops a point for that.
Characterization: 9.5- There were some parts with Sai that I thought were a little OOC, but overall nothing bad.
Use of theme/prompt: 10- I don't see how anyone who enters under Slice of Life can get anything under 10. The theme was obviously used perfectly.
Total score: 38/40

Title of fic:  *Voice-an impression of a sign-*
Style: 9- I liked how Team 7 each got their own personal stories, and how it all sort of tied in together. The only gripe I have is that Sakura feels somewhat left out.
Creativity: 5- The Team 7 bond is a huge cliche to write about and gets boring after a while, so it loses points there. The whole birthday and Naruto giving Sasuke a present thing was cool, though.
Characterization: 9- Everyone was more or less in character, with a couple of things I found a little odd.
Use of theme/prompt: 10- As cliche as it was, the theme was portrayed perfectly.
Total score: 33/40


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2007)

Remind me to nab you as a judge next time we have a fic contest, Kyon. >_>

And you have inspired me to get to judging myself at last since the rest of the judges have yet to post anything so far.  _::goes to read one last time before doing so::_


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2007)

> Themes
> 
> Rather than limit the contest to a select few genres, we've decided instead to take a leaf from other fanfic competitions' books, and organize entries by prompts/themes. *All fics submitted must be based on one of the following prompts*:
> 
> ...



I find that some of the premises intermingle and tend to produced mixed-themes.

So I suppose what I wish to ask is: Would it be alloted if I was to combine one or more themes?

Or am I only permitted to one?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I find that some of the premises intermingle and tend to produced mixed-meanings.
> 
> So I suppose what I wish to ask is: Would it be alloted if I was to combine one or more themes?
> 
> Or am I only permitted to one?



Just one theme. But while you say that what you write is another matter. As you said they're vague and you can get alot under the ehadings.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2007)

^ Pretty much what Henry said. You can play with as many themes as you want in your actual fic, but you can only submit it under one. So considering that use of the theme/prompt is one of the judging categories, that's a decision you'll want to make carefully. I know the entry I'm working on could probably be submitted under several themes, but I'm going with the one I think encompasses the whole thing best.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 20, 2007)

Whats a Lemon? I saw it on the rules section but i cant find where it says what it means...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2007)

littleblondepunk said:


> Whats a Lemon? I saw it on the rules section but i cant find where it says what it means...



A sex-fic/erotica.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> A sex-fic/erotica.



It's a shame too.

I was originally planning to write about a sasuke/oro/kabu man-train


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2007)

All aboard the Man-Train 

Toot toot!



Spectrum said:


> ^ Pretty much what Henry said.



Damn right


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 20, 2007)

Renshi and I are getting started on our fic, it shouldn't be too hard. 5000 words is too low if you ask me but its cool, we'll try to come up with something decent enough.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2007)

I've got my outline all written up. I'm trying to beat the procrastination bug and starting tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm actually finished with the base-writing mine (didn't have any problem with the 5000 word limit. I think it's actually a very nice limit). Doing some rewriting of certain parts and editing/proofreading. Should hopefully have it up within the next day or so.


----------



## Kyon (Jun 20, 2007)

I think over 5000 makes you ramble a little and it's harder to make sure that everything flows, but for the more convulted people it would help. Just a friendly tip to anyone entering a fic that approaches the 5000 word limit, don't sound superfluous and make sure every word counts.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2007)

Kyon said:


> I think over 5000 makes you ramble a little and it's harder to make sure that everything flows, but for the more convulted people it would help. Just a friendly tip to anyone entering a fic that approaches the 5000 word limit, don't sound superfluous and make sure every word counts.



It really depends on what kind of fanfic you're going for, but generally for one-shots I manage to stay below 3000 words (which seems a good length). To date, my current one-shots I actually kept are 2460, 2939, and 1153 words. (I have another fic that's a total of over 42,000 words but it's in fourteen chapters, averages out to about 3,000 per chapter). But the ones posted so far aren't that far about 1000 and they've all really come out well for the most part...

I used to be a type of person that focused way, way too much on description and would've had trouble staying UNDER 5000 words but I've managed to get over that (still need to tone down some of my description at points, though).


----------



## Genesis (Jun 20, 2007)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> In addition to bragging rights, winners will be able to pick from one of the following prizes:
> 
> * A 150x200 avatar
> * A sparkly username *(no colors, however)*
> ...


I was seriously considering entering this and nabbing myself a golden coloured username.


----------



## Kyon (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe if you ask Spectrum reaaaaaly nicely she'll let you have that.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 20, 2007)

Unfortunately colored usernames tend to confuse people; they think anyone with a colored name is a mod. XD Sorry.

Originally I was thinking to have a 10,000 word limit, but as a few people wisely pointed out to me, it can get really hard to keep up with judging when there are a lot of long entries, and it's also harder to judge a longer fic against the shorter ones (which is why we're having a separate category for the really short fics), as it usually takes a different style to pull off each. Maybe next contest, though.

I tend to aim for around 3000 words for one-shots as well, though I don't always hit that mark. It depends more on the story you're trying to tell than anything else, though.


----------



## Kyon (Jun 20, 2007)

Are any of the judges participating? If so, how are they going to be judged?

It destroys the anonymity of the contest if the judge doesn't judge that piece of work so it becomes obvious, and obviously they'll be biased towards their own story so they can't judge it. A step-in secret judge, maybe?

Or just publicly announcing the story as the judge's work? >_>


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well one shots are never that long, but when I said 5,000 is too short I meant that its something that I do twice over when produce a chapter. A one shot though should be easier, simply because its not an epic and its straight to the point. That can be done in below 3000 words if necessary.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 21, 2007)

Kyon said:
			
		

> Are any of the judges participating? If so, how are they going to be judged?
> 
> It destroys the anonymity of the contest if the judge doesn't judge that piece of work so it becomes obvious, and obviously they'll be biased towards their own story so they can't judge it. A step-in secret judge, maybe?
> 
> Or just publicly announcing the story as the judge's work? >_>


Yeah, several of the judges (including myself XD) are planing to participate. We haven't yet quite worked that out, but I've thought of a couple possible plans. One is for the judge to simply step out and say that they've beta-ed that particular fic so they can't judge it, although that's kind of suspicious.  Another is for the judge to judge it anyway, and then I'll remove their score later when I average things up, since I still know who wrote what. The secret judge idea could work as well.

We'll think of something. 

nyce - Yeah, generally in one-shots it's easier to stick to a word-limit because whatever story you're telling should already be designed to be short. Usually it's hard to go too off-track.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 21, 2007)

^ What do the judges get if they win then? Considering they're all staff, they can get a bigger PM inbox, custom user rank, sparkly name, etc. even without winning this contest. xD


----------



## Dogma (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the judges participating defeats the purpose of being a judge to begin with.

There's a gaggle of drama, and other "How can we judge and participate at the same time" issues for one. But in all honesty it takes away from being a judge to begin with. 

It's pretty uncommon for a judge to take place in a competition, that they themselves are judging. Though I see a possibility for it to be done, it still doesn't sound like a good idea. It's hard enough to get completely impartial judges to begin with, ones who will only grade for the quality of the fic, and other things that the fic should or shouldn't have (I wasn't paying attention during the grading portion of the rules.)

If your all staff members, then it's not that unlikely to think that there is a better relationship amongst yourselves then with ordinary members. After all though you may have your own portion of the forum you all may or may not still have to work together to get things completed.

What I'm really trying to get at, is that I question the possiibilty of a judge remaining as impartial to a co-worker, as they would a member. 

I also want to question how fair it is that the judge knows exactly how the fic will be graded, and has seen the grading process firsthand. Whereas a normal member has to do nothing more then submit there work.

A judge has to  judge other fics, and talk to other judges about how they're going to judge. Though they may not overlap in terms of categories, I'm pretty sure there's a similar quota each judge must try to use. 

So is it really that unlikely to think that a judge could simply use the knowledge of the quota's and write to fufill them only? I mean you already know what to look for, why not try to master it to get the advantage?

Bottom line is, 

I just don't think it's that good of an idea.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with Hakanami.


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 21, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> If your all staff members, then it's not that unlikely to think that there is a better relationship amongst yourselves then with ordinary members. After all though you may have your own portion of the forum you all may or may not still have to work together to get things completed.
> 
> What I'm really trying to get at, is that I question the possiibilty of a judge remaining as impartial to a co-worker, as they would a member.



Well, we're not really discussing what we're planning on writing and sharing our fics with each other, so impartiality isn't an issue when there is still anonymity.  If I were fairly certain that I knew who the author of a fanfic was, whether on staff or not (and a regular member could let information slip on MSN as easily as another judge could), I wouldn't judge the fic. 



Hakanami said:


> I also want to question how fair it is that the judge knows exactly how the fic will be graded, and has seen the grading process firsthand. Whereas a normal member has to do nothing more then submit there work.
> 
> A judge has to  judge other fics, and talk to other judges about how they're going to judge. Though they may not overlap in terms of categories, I'm pretty sure there's a similar quota each judge must try to use.



I'll admit that I've been a bit out of things, but there's no real ongoing discussion of how exactly we're going to judge things. XD Depending on when you enter the competition, you may have some idea of how judges are going to judge based on how you've seen them score fics earlier in the competition.  I don't think there's necessarily a bigger advantage there in already being a judge.

Really, though.  There's not likely to be a real incentive to use less than honourary means to win for a judge.  We can get the bragging rights, sure, but the rest of the perks are kind of "been there, done that."


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 21, 2007)

What Rhae said. Since, once again, all of the fics are being entered anonymously, it doesn't matter who writes what--everything will be judged the same. If a judge happens to recognize another judge's work, he/she can bow out from judging that particular fic. Even if we _were_ inclined to play favorites, the judging process has been designed to avoid that as much as possible. I'm literally the only one who knows who the fic authors are, and I have experience judging people I know in real life (karate tournaments, bit different from this, but it's still scoring your friends). I'm judging the work, not the people, and if anything I'm likely to be extra harsh unconsciously because I'm wary of people thinking I'm biased. XD And in any case, I'm only one judge out of ten.

And yeah, we really haven't discussed judging much at all (by which I mean, there has been literally no discussion, unless you count less saying he was going to be mean). XD I'm the only one that's judged anything so far, and you guys saw that as well as the staff, so you have as good an idea of what I'm looking for and how I score things as they do. Everyone has the same advantage. And if anything, you guys have it better off, because no one will question it if you win, _and_ you'll be winning more than just bragging rights (which, to answer Saosin's question, is just about all that a winning staff member would receive).


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, sorry, but I have no idea what a slice of life is.

If this is something I'm supposed to know, please slap me and while I'm writhing in pain, explain


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 21, 2007)

I have no objections to the judges participating after the explanation. :3 It seems fairly anonymous and stuff, so it's all good with me.

Kinsmaster: Slice of life is basically a fiction about well... a slice of life. Just a story about what a character does on an ordinary day and such.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree, I have no trouble with the Judges entering (there's actually a couple that I'd like to see some work from, though I won't say any names). I don't really know any of them very well, just one, but from what I've seen they're all trustworthy and I firmly believe there won't be any shenanigans (I always wanted to use that word)... although after what Spectrum said, I'm a bit intimidated to see what less has to say about some of the fics, particularly mine. XD


----------



## Dogma (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I understand it now, I must have not been paying attention when I heard of the anonymity of it all.

It's a peculiar position for those who are cynnical, but I suppose the only one who could really be suspect is Spectrum, seeing as they are the only one who knows who wrote what.

Still doesn't matter, casting all that aside I suppose having the judges partake could work in this kind of contest. Had the rules been a bit different though, I don't think it could come together that easily.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, about the 500-5,000 word limit. Do small words like it and the count?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, they're words so I would assume so. XD


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep. Basically, aything a Microsoft Word wordcount would count, counts. (...I apologize for that sentence. XD) Every word in the fic not counting the title or the bit you have to add listing the rating, pairings, genre and so forth.

Hakanami - If it makes you feel any better, there are several non-staff members that might participate who I know and might be equally biased toward, so I'd probably be suspect either way. XD

Anyway, we were pretty concerned about keeping things fair and unbiased when we were deciding how to run the contest, which is one of the reasons for doing things anonymously this way, as well as having a number of judges. No one here wants to win anything dishonestly, believe me.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got some serious confidence about how my fic is going, can't wait for the judges to read it.. .yes... yes, I have a really good feeling about it


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 21, 2007)

Saosin said:


> ^ What do the judges get if they win then? Considering they're all staff, they can get a bigger PM inbox, custom user rank, sparkly name, etc. even without winning this contest. xD


 
I really don't care about the rewards for winning, I'm just entering for fun. I know there are going to be a lot of good fics posted. I can't wait to read what you guys have posted.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

I liked the Sai FF Capturing Emotions.

That was good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know... personally, I felt that Sai was out of character in that piece, but it's just my opinion.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, can't beleive I'm entering even thoguh I've only written 2 fics


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Kinsmaster said:


> Lol, can't beleive I'm entering even thoguh I've only written 2 fics



I just started writing fics too


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 21, 2007)

Three more fics posted (I didn't mean to get into a pattern of updating them in groups like that, but it seems to be happening that way XD).

_::vows to judge at least three more by tonight::_



			
				Kinsmaster said:
			
		

> Lol, can't beleive I'm entering even thoguh I've only written 2 fics





			
				Shark Skin said:
			
		

> I just started writing fics too


That's awesome, actually. Part of what I was hoping for with this contest was to encourage people who don't write much to try their luck. Might just get more people interested in this little section, too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm kind of procrastinating entering mine for now. XD Though I guess I should get it in there soon. The more that come the more intimidated I feel. >


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually should have taken more time with mine, specifically proofreading. I just re-read it (I post the proofread... I don't know why, I'm just like that) and one of my lines is a total mess. Oh well.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, if you're intimidated by my fic, there's something wrong with you 

I suggest you just go for it and write a fic. I've read all the fics i nyou're sig, they're great 

No need to feel pressured


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, I've already written the fic. I just get paranoid after I finish writing since I read it over five or six times for spelling and grammatical errors. XD I'm always CONVINCED there's something spelled or written wrong in it. 

@Spec (if I may call you Spec)... so are you just uploading the fics as they come pretty much or do you have a whole bunch already and are just waiting some time to load some of them up? D:


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 21, 2007)

^ She was just waiting for three the first time, so that we'd have some idea of how to judge them against one another.  She's not hoarding them now.  I think.



Spectrum said:


> And if anything, you guys have it better off, because no one will question it if you win, _and_ you'll be winning more than just bragging rights (which, to answer Saosin's question, is just about all that a winning staff member would receive).



can i win banning powerz lolz?


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, it's not fun not being able to say who wrote the fics


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 21, 2007)

To those who asked: Word counts all words with/without spacing. I had a panic attack as I read 5000 CHARACTERS and not WORDS; I was planning to enter with a fic and I mutilated it up to make it fit 5000 characters. Sheesh  It became unreadable! 

On Word, go to Tools > Word Count. I dunno with Open Office or Linux-based word processors  ^_^!


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> _::vows to judge at least three more by tonight::_


Better keep your vow


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm working on it as we speak.  Though it may take a while.

Hinko - Heh, no, 5000 characters would just be torture. That's even less than the character limit for posts, and that drives me nuts as it is. XD

Klarth - Sure, you can call me Spec (or Julie, or whatever, really), and to answer your question, so far I've been updating the thread once every couple days, so some of the fics I put up almost immediately and others wait for more than a day. I have no real pattern. XD At the moment there aren't any new ones in my inbox, though.

EDIT: ...And an unforeseen computer crash destroys my in-progress reviews, as well as any remaining motivation to finish. XD

New vow: I'll catch up judging tomorrow. XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2007)

I sent my Fanfic


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 23, 2007)

Where'd Spectrum go? More importantly... where are the judges?


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe they are waiting until all the fics are in and the contest is over.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2007)

I didn't put much time in mine.

btw, if you don't mind telling, what was your FF bout klarth


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't entered it yet. I'm not sure I should really say here. XD But I had a few rejected ideas such as a Bonds fanfic about Sai and made-up situations with other characters (specifically Team 8 and Team Gai)... I have another one right now that, if I don't enter it, I'll put in my FF.net account since it's finished.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

I think they forgot about it


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

Either that or some might be busy... some people DO have lives.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

Klarth said:


> Either that or some might be busy... some people DO have lives.


Lives are a myth!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

Nah, lives are more like ghosts...

They're hard to find but just because you don't find one, doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2007)

Some of the judges think it's a better idea to wait until the contest ends and all of the fics are submitted before they start to judge--that way the judging will be more uniform and less biased. I kinda disagree myself (I could never judge everything in one big marathon run XD), but there is some logic to it. (And yeah, some of the judges also have lives, it's true. )

Guys, try not to talk too much about what your fics are about and when you're submitting them, etc. I know it kind of sucks, but the more anonymous things are, the better. It's only until mid-July, not too much longer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2007)

How many entries have you had and how are they spread along the five catagories?


----------



## Kyon (Jun 24, 2007)

Karma- 0
Duty- 0
Past- 3
Slice of Life- 2
Bonds- 6

11 fics in all, Bonds occupying more than 50% of the spots. XD

Though Spec could have more lurking in her inbox, but I doubt it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2007)

After reading the reviews I'm giving entering second thoughts


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't have any more fics in my inbox at the moment. And yeah, it does seem like Bonds was a particularly popular theme. XD



			
				TPN said:
			
		

> After reading the reviews I'm giving entering second thoughts


Oh, do it, what have you got to lose?  except pride lol but you only live once! 

Anyway, I'm curious what everyone here would prefer regarding judging--would you rather the judges waited until the end of the contest (July 8th, just as a reminder) to post their scores (might be more fair since no one can base their fic on what they think the judges are looking for), or would you prefer they were posted continuously as new fics come up (instant gratification, and the difference in fairness might not be as big as anticipated)? I think there are pros and cons to each, but I want to get a few opinions from those who aren't judging as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

Well... I myself like instant gratification so I would like to see what Judges thought of my fanfic (there's a small handful... okay like three or four... that I'm really curious what their opinion on it is), and considering I'm semi-judging the fics in my mind as I read them, I'd like to see what other judges say (though I disagree with some of them already, but... XD).

I can understand why some judges would want to wait until the end of the contest though, and would have no problem with waiting until the end.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2007)

Crushing reviews and vast inferiority does not a happy Henry make


----------



## Kyon (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd prefer that they waited until the end of the contest, if only for the suspense.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2007)

You need to man up, Henry.  It's only something you'll have put your heart and soul into being potentially ripped apart by overly critical peers. Come on, now!

...seriously, though, we're not that mean. I think.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2007)

Spectrum, you got my FF right?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

From what I've seen, I think some of the judges are pretty nice (I would've actually been a lot harsher in judging some things. XD). The only one I'm worried about is less, after what Spectrum said... >__> But I'm sure less was only joking.

...right?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 24, 2007)

Klarth said:


> From what I've seen, I think some of the judges are pretty nice (I would've actually been a lot harsher in judging some things. XD). The only one I'm worried about is less, after what Spectrum said... >__> But I'm sure less was only joking.
> 
> ...right?


No, I promise Less will beat the crap out of ever fanfic he comes across in the entry thread, he'll probably even rate the other judges entries, just so he make sure he can give your fanfic a rating of -infinity.

Scary, huh?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> No, I promise Less will beat the crap out of ever fanfic he comes across in the entry thread, he'll probably even rate the other judges entries, just so he make sure he can give your fanfic a rating of -infinity.
> 
> Scary, huh?



...yeah, that is pretty scary. XD


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

I am working on a story, but I'd like to know if this is acceptable...


  It has sexual reference,

  meaning that there is no sex, but there is thought of it... For instance...


  He wanted her so badly, he just did. The way her hips shook as she walked made him incredibly aroused. Her tight butt swayed in the wind as she gave a sweet smile. The thought of her naked, it was such a heavenly thought...


  The pairing is also Kankuro X Temari


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, shit... if it's Kankurou x Temari, I think it would be REQUIRED to be allowed...

But that's just my opinion. 

I also just had a question... does the 150x200 avatar prize increase the actual file size allowed for an avatar as well, to accommodate the increased heightxwidth? Or does it only the heightxwidth?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> You need to man up, Henry.  It's only something you'll have put your heart and soul into being potentially ripped apart by overly critical peers. Come on, now!
> 
> ...seriously, though, we're not that mean. I think.



I never asked too be a man 

Seriously, average is too low for me. I need to be great and when I see those reviews....


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm writing it, to hell with all. KankTema for life


----------



## Kyon (Jun 24, 2007)

If my fic were not already started, I would make a Uchihacest story. 

Just to outdo Vance's i*c*st.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Uchihacest is cousin on cousin. 

I am doing sibling on sibling, so ha, you cannot match that, lol.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it would be better for the judges to wait until the end, mainly because you'll have all the fics which you have to judge and you can decide properly then; what scores each should get.

You might give a fic a high rating but then another comes along which is a lot better than it but you can't give it justice with a score now.

wait...how the hell did i end up here?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2007)

i hate familycest shit.

im disapointed in you vance and kyon


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

You did a Sakura Ino, lolz.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

Vance said:


> Uchihacest is cousin on cousin.
> 
> I am doing sibling on sibling, so ha, you cannot match that, lol.



You... do realize that Itachi and Sasuke are brothers, right? XD I think you're thinking of Hyuugacest.

Besides, the best sibling i*c*st is clearly Inucest with Kiba and Hana. Sadly, I've only ever seen one KibaxHana/HanaxKiba fic.  (But it was smut, so it counted for two).


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

*goes to ff.net to see some HanaKiba fics! *


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2007)

@Vance - The one I saw was actually on AFF.net since it was... just smut. XD But HanaKiba has to be the best pairing ever... 

And now that I think about it, you can pull off Hyuugacest with siblings... yuri-loli... o_O HinataxHanabi/HanabixHinata. XD Hahaha.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

HinataxHanabixNejixHiashixHiaszhi


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2007)

Henry - Well, if you ever change your mind... XD

Vance - Sexual references are okay as long as there aren't any graphic descriptions of the act itself (in other words, lemons). Your example was fine. Also, i*c*st is allowed, so knock yourself out.

And guys, quit describing your fics in enough detail so that people can identify them, please. XD


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2007)

I wasn't describing a damn thing... besides what I -wish- there were fics of.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 25, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Henry - Well, if you ever change your mind... XD
> 
> Vance - Sexual references are okay as long as there aren't any graphic descriptions of the act itself (in other words, lemons). Your example was fine. Also, i*c*st is allowed, so knock yourself out.
> 
> And guys, quit describing your fics in enough detail so that people can identify them, please. XD



Do you mind if we describe other fics we haven't submitted? ;D
Like, for instant.
"...the moonlight shun brightly on the two star-crossed youths, two alliances had kept them apart, but the woods that so densely separated the villages was a secluded hiding place for their forbidden relationship."


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, sure, you guys can talk about whatever fics you want (I actually wasn't singling you out specifically, Klarth XD); just don't mention that you happened to submit a fic about x and x getting together, especially if it's a rare pairing--that's enough for someone to recognize your fic once it's posted in the contest, and for the purposes of judging, we don't want that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Henry - Well, if you ever change your mind... XD



What? D:

The way you trail off like that implies sexual favours.

Or maybe "No one gets out of the programm alive!"


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2007)

I left it to the imagination. It sounds more enticing that way.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2007)

You used the world enticing. 







I'm going with sex D:


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2007)

@Speckles (that's my new nickname for you... like it or love it) - I'm just a paranoid delusional so I feel everyone is singling me out. It's a curse kind of like Vampirism... only this actually exists...

@TPN - STOP TALKING ABOUT ME!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2007)

You're in incarnation/avatar of sex?

GOD I HATE YOU 

Seriously, you are such a fickle bitch


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2007)

TPN said:
			
		

> You used the world enticing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, if you're still disinclined to enter I'm going to have to be offended.


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

Hurray! I'll make it in three parts, or just one...


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 25, 2007)

I demand this thread be rated R for all of TPN's *R*ighteous obscenity.


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

lol, so, it has to be under 5k words, huh? Oh well, might have to rush it a bit in some places.


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol, I'm dying here. I don't know whether to be happy or frustrated that mine hasn't een judged yet


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Under _5K?

I might be having a little more trouble with this project than I thought... XD


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people are having a problem keeping something like this under 5k. XD


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 26, 2007)

Same here. Everyone who's having trouble staying under a 5K limit--just so you know, I envy you. XD


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 26, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> _Under _5K?
> 
> I might be having a little more trouble with this project than I thought... XD



Ah, you're entering too?  Cool!

I'm actually surprised that I was able to keep mine under 5k--usually one of the hardest aspects of writing for me is being concise.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2007)

lol people have trouble having it under 5k.

I have trouble having it over 1k 


lol i suck


----------



## Kyon (Jun 26, 2007)

Length does not necessarily make a story better.

You run the risk of sounding superfluous/pretentious, having people not wanting to read your story on account of it being so damn long, and not getting to the actual point. So, if you're one of the people who enjoy writing extremely long chapters, keep these things in mind.

Kenpachi, I'm sure your story will be fine.


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, but when it comes to detail, I usually make it like a peanut butter sandwich with jelly, thick 

  I disqualify myself, too much work.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha. XD Too many good people are entering now.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 26, 2007)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Ah, you're entering too?  Cool!
> 
> I'm actually surprised that I was able to keep mine under 5k--usually one of the hardest aspects of writing for me is being concise.


Yeah. I had a future project lying on my hard drive, so I was all like, 'Hey! Imma enter this in the contest! 8D" Ah, I'm gonna have a hard time writing now knowing that you're competing too. NOW I HAVE TO RAISE MY STANDARDS. 

I agree with you there. I read my past writings and find they can be a bit...repetitive.

I didn't spell that right, did I? >.>


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 27, 2007)

Kyon said:


> Length does not necessarily make a story better.
> 
> You run the risk of sounding superfluous/pretentious, having people not wanting to read your story on account of it being so damn long, and not getting to the actual point. So, if you're one of the people who enjoy writing extremely long chapters, keep these things in mind.
> 
> Kenpachi, I'm sure your story will be fine.


O snap... lol


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, there's quite a few good stories being entered.  It's awesome that so many people are responding to the contest!  (Although it does make me a little nervous to be competing with such lovely fics...)

Kudos to whoever wrote "Cry"--you really did a great job of getting to the core of Sasori's character, and I liked the reference to the Shinobi Rule 25 that we heard about way back in the Wave Country Arc.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Some of the judges think it's a better idea to wait until the contest ends and all of the fics are submitted before they start to judge--that way the judging will be more uniform and less biased. I kinda disagree myself (I could never judge everything in one big marathon run XD), but there is some logic to it. (And yeah, some of the judges also have lives, it's true. )


I would prefer that the judging starts as soon as fics come, because I would like to know just how well I've done ASAP, instead of waiting for weeks needlessly.

A couple of weeks = a long time to wonder how well our stories are written


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I would prefer that the judging starts as soon as fics come, because I would like to know just how well I've done ASAP, instead of waiting for weeks needlessly.
> 
> A couple of weeks = a long time to wonder how well our stories are written



That's pretty much how I feel. When I put a fic on FF.net, I usually spend the next couple hours, refreshing and waiting and yelling "Why won't anyone review?! ". XD As I said, I prefer instant gratification, but alas... it's up to the Judges how to do things. :3


----------



## bxy53 (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont understand how you post your fan fic


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jul 7, 2007)

Less is eatin' people up, good old less. 

My fic is a pile of word vomit anyway. :/


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2007)

man, if only there was a Mr T fanfic contest, i would win that.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope my fic was ok. Just don't want it to suck /cross fingers.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2007)

i would like to see a ranking system which takes all of the entrants and puts it into a league table, just so we can see where we rank up.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jul 7, 2007)

... is it still open, cos the banner says closes today, and I'm wondering if I'm a tad too late XD


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2007)

It says the 8th. That's tomorrow. So I guess that means we have until the end of tomorrow, yeah?


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jul 7, 2007)

O.o;; whups... XD I was thinking today was the 8th, my bad


----------



## Kyon (Jul 7, 2007)

I wonder what Spec's timezone is, and when it officially closes. Midnight on the 9th, or midnight on the 8th?


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm hoping it's like... 11:59 pm on the 8th. >__>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 7, 2007)

^Hahah, I was just asking that, but ah well, submitted a fic as well mostly because I like reading detailed reviews so I'm looking forward to what the judges have to say.


----------



## Splintered (Jul 7, 2007)

Specs lives EST, so adjust time accordingly.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 8, 2007)

Spec has been gone for like 8 days. 

I wonder how many entries she has now...?


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah man I pray she finds mine soon /twidle thumbs.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 8, 2007)

Two things, since I haven't been online for like a week (to make a boring story short, went on vacation and had no Internet) and the contest ends today ().

One, submissions must be in by *12:00am tonight, Pacific Time* (don't know what GMT time that is, but it's hopefully not that hard to figure out. This means that those on the East Coast get three extra hours, and those in earlier time zones get even more extra time, so if you want to use it, be my guest.

And two, sorry the submissions thread hasn't been updated--I have to log off again shortly, but I'll be back later tonight and there will be a massive update then.

...Oh, and three, I guess--I'll try to get all the judging done within a week so the winners can be announced. Sorry for the extra wait on that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm assuming by 12:00am you mean technically tomorrow since... it's technically past 12:00am today... >__> But yeah, I (and I think everyone else) gets it. XD Thanks for clarifying that, Speckles, makes me feel a lot better.  Also, hope you had a great, fun vacation. :3


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, I mean one minute past 11:59 PM tonight; figured it was the easiest way to say it. XD See everyone later tonight.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah... I just get too analytical and technical.  Anyways, thanks for clearing that up. Take care!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jul 8, 2007)

Spec, I just have a quick question: since the contest ends at midnight tonight, can we post our entries on other sites (ff net, etc) anytime after that, or would you prefer us to wait until all the judging is done?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, the whole point of not posting them is so the judging can be done without bias. So it would make sense that we'd have to wait until the judging is done.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, sorry; you'll note that the contest rules are carefully worded to state that fanfics can't be posted elsewhere until after the contest ends, which means that the judging has to be finished too (for the reasons SP#100 already noted). Like I said, though, I'll try my absolute best to get all of that done within a week, and the "reader's choice" poll as well. Speaking of which, said poll will go up sometime tomorrow.

Anyway, I've gotten a ton of entries over the past week, so I'll start updating all of that now.


----------



## nyce456 (Jul 9, 2007)

Spectrum, did you get Renshi and my fic? I didn't see it posted under slice of life just wondering if you got it or not. We sent it two days ago.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 9, 2007)

lol I fail at writing. 

And I wanted that sparkly name too.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2007)

@nyce - Didn't you see what Speckles said earlier? XD Sheesh. Anyways, she's posting the fics now.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 9, 2007)

All right, retiring for the night. Tomorrow I'll post anymore I get within the deadline. There are also three or four fics I received that I haven't been able to put up yet due to format issues (by which I mean they either didn't attach the Title/Theme/Characters/Word Count/Etc. format at all, or they left things out)--those should hopefully be up soon as well, assuming those involved reply more quickly than I did. XD

Judging should get underway in earnest tomorrow as well.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2007)

My fic makes me cry, but many thanks, Speckles. XD  Get some rest.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 9, 2007)

> Judging should get underway in earnest tomorrow as well.


I've got a lot of reading ahead of me....>__>


----------



## Altron (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Hiwaki (Jul 9, 2007)

I entered what I think is insane angsty fangirlism, but hay, what can I do?  I'm an insane fangirl that's partial to angst, after all.

Good Luck to all!

EDIT:  Oh, yeah, I'm gonna be computerless for two weeks starting Thursday, so I'm not gonna see the results for a while.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 9, 2007)

Seriously, whoever wrote Under The Skin, I will have your babies! Well, if that were physically possible. So instead of that, I'll volunteer to steal someone else's child for you as an offering.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2007)

i can see how someone with the username of Yakushi Kabuto would like that fic...


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 9, 2007)

TBH said:
			
		

> I've got a lot of reading ahead of me....>__>


While we're on the subject of intimidating numbers...


A total of *34* fics were entered in all
*20* of those fics were over 1000 words in length
A grand total of *55,522* words were entered in all--this is the equivalent of about *222 pages*. Or in other words, the size of a small novel.
"Bonds" was the most popular theme chosen, with *11* fics in all using that prompt. The second most-used was "Past", with 9 fics, followed by "Duty" (6) and then "Karma" and "Slice of life" (4 fics each)
*14* fics were so long they broke the 10,000 character limit (which, by the way, is annoying as hell) and had to be broken up over multiple posts. Of these, *3* were long enough to actually require three posts

So yeah, judges, when I said it was going to be a lot of reading... well, don't say I didn't warn you.  My advice is to start with the smaller fics first and ease your way in, especially since those will be a separate category anyway.

Have fun reading, everyone.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 9, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i can see how someone with the username of Yakushi Kabuto would like that fic...



You are correct, however, it is something along the lines of the more I like a character, the picker I am about their characterization. And so, I thought that one captured the two of them very well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 10, 2007)

The mods are getting lazy


----------



## Kyon (Jul 10, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> The mods are getting lazy



Look at Spec's intimidating numbers.

I'd probably zone out after a bit too.


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 11, 2007)

I liked that Dosu fic

Gaara pwned him


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm much too picky to really like that fic at all. XD Though I can't say mine was any better, let alone good.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 11, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> While we're on the subject of intimidating numbers...
> equivalent of about *222 pages*.



I just noticed that, oh man, I would not be able to read that much within a week or whatnot. Makes my eyes burn, I can only read 30 or so pages a day at most.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 11, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I just noticed that, oh man, I would not be able to read that much within a week or whatnot. Makes my eyes burn, I can only read 30 or so pages a day at most.



I've read about 222 pages in a day. 

It just has to be interesting, that's all. ^^

Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu light novels. ~40 pages per chapter, ~5 chapters per book. Read 4 of those in one day.

Then again, most fanfiction doesn't strike me as interesting, so I'd probably take a few weeks to slug through all those stories.



Klarth said:


> I'm much too picky to really like that fic at all. XD Though I can't say mine was any better, let alone good.



I bet mine was worse. 

That's it, contest! I call worst fic ever! 

I should get an award for posting the straight up most terrible fic in the batch. 

Hey, new writers, here is a tip! Don't type up something in 10 minutes, never spell checking or proofreading it, and hope to win some kind of a contest.

I really wanted that sparkly name too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyon said:


> I've read about 222 pages in a day.
> I bet mine was worse.
> 
> That's it, contest! I call worst fic ever!
> ...



Heh, well, yes, on printed material I can read 200 pages easily. But not on the computer screen, hurts, and I rather doubt anyone would print out all of the posts to read.

No no, I call mine being the worst, I kind of gave up on transitions at some point since I write in sporadic chunks. Mostly I posted to see what I could fix, ha.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 11, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, well, yes, on printed material I can read 200 pages easily. But not on the computer screen, hurts, and I rather doubt anyone would print out all of the posts to read.



Actually I read the translations on Baka-Tsuki. In sweltering heat.

Hey, they're really good novels. >_>



> No no, I call mine being the worst, I kind of gave up on transitions at some point since I write in sporadic chunks. Mostly I posted to see what I could fix, ha.



lol I'll be surprised if I reach above 10.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm, this reminds me of all those times right after a killer biology exam when everyone would congregate outside in the hall and start comparing responses to certain test questions. By the end of these little sessions, everyone was completely convinced they had failed in the most spectacular of fashions.  

In reality, they truly _did _fail in a spectacular fashion. They failed at _failing _and ended up with top notch scores that made the rest of the class weep in fear and terror of where the curve would be set. 

Remarkably similar I must say.  

Anyway, I have to agree that there are some absolutely *awesome* entries. ^^; Whoever wrote that Sasori fic "Third Time's the Charm", you are amazing.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 11, 2007)

zenmusic17 said:


> Hmmm, this reminds me of all those times right after a killer biology exam when everyone would congregate outside in the hall and start comparing responses to certain test questions. By the end of these little sessions, everyone was completely convinced they had failed in the most spectacular of fashions.
> 
> In reality, they truly _did _fail in a spectacular fashion. They failed at _failing _and ended up with top notch scores that made the rest of the class weep in fear and terror of where the curve would be set.



Oh, I know when I do bad and when I do good.

I did *bad*. 



> Anyway, I have to agree that there are some absolutely *awesome* entries. ^^; Whoever wrote that Sasori fic "Third Time's the Charm", you are amazing.



It didn't hold my interest. 

All I did was skim it.


----------



## Kurosaki (Jul 11, 2007)

All you can do is the best that you can. Mine took 6 hours to write and I think it turned out good...I think..

It was great fun to write something for this contest


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 11, 2007)

Lover Boy said:


> I liked that Dosu fic
> 
> Gaara pwned him



indeed                                .


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2007)

Still kind of afraid to see what Less has to say about mine. XD But I think I'd appreciate his comments most of all.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 11, 2007)

less seems like an intelligent guy, a no nonsense critiquer.

I'm also eager to see just how hard he rips my story apart.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2007)

less yappin' more judging!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

We staff are also victims of real life. No one can escape it alive!


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a  to you all--I swear, real life is out to get me. XD

I will also note that while I haven't finished going through everyone's fanfics, I can safely say that most of you are being extremely paranoid.


----------



## Kyon (Jul 12, 2007)

See that? She said "most of you".

That obviously means that 1 of us is correct. And that 1 is me.

w00t


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyon said:


> See that? She said "most of you".
> 
> That obviously means that 1 of us is correct. And that 1 is me.
> 
> w00t



It means at LEAST one.  Stop hogging my failure thunder, punk!


@Speckles - Life can be such a pain in the arse sometimes. XD But no rush, take as long as you need to (Hell, could always take comfort in knowing you're still faster than the rest of the judges so far. XD No offense to you other judges since, as CBG said, everyone is plagued with that fearsome disease called Life... out of our hands sometimes XD).


----------



## Kyon (Jul 16, 2007)

I doubt Suzu's ability to count. 

Life Appreciation adds up to 27, not 21.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 16, 2007)

When will judging end so I can claim my prize?








































joking


----------



## Eureka (Jul 16, 2007)

Why do they allways have to start from the beginning of the list? They're never gonna get around to doing mine... 

Kyon, I doubt it can be THAT bad...


----------



## less (Jul 16, 2007)

Eureka said:


> Why do they allways have to start from the beginning of the list? They're never gonna get around to doing mine...


When you think about it, it really is the most logical order to judge them in.


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2007)

less said:


> When you think about it, it really is the most logical order to judge them in.



It's the most logical, but the question is... is it the most FUN?


----------



## Eureka (Jul 16, 2007)

Well yeah, that's LOGICALLY... 

Logic is overrated..


----------



## Elle (Jul 17, 2007)

I've recently finished reading all the entries and am really impressed with most of the quality of everyone's submissions.  I applaud you all for your abilities to create them.

The entries below are the ones that (if I were judging) I would give an *A* to:

_Bedtime Story  _ *A* well written, imaginative unexpected Jiraiya/Naruto
_To Never Be With You  _ *A * lovely, sweet, well-written Sakura, Naruto, Hinata
_Under the Skin _ *A* Very well written Kabuto/Orochimaru
_Where We Stand  _ *A* Very Well Written, Itachi/Shisui battle for MS
_Break the Limit  _ *A* good story, well written Naruto/Kyuubi
_Cry_ *A* beautifully written, sad tragic haunting Sasori
_Uchiha Story  _ *A*  Itachi/Shisui Very well written

IMO The above stories were very well written (good flow, very few punctuation, spelling, grammatical errors), were imaginative, engaging and gave the reader a new insight into a character(s).

Thanks for all your work – I’ve enjoyed reading


----------



## Katachi-sama (Jul 19, 2007)

hey, i wanted to join the fanfiction as well but i have no patner
i have no experience in writing fan fic but i like writing 
can you be my patner
contact me at mikhail_stewart@hotmail.com


----------



## Katachi-sama (Jul 19, 2007)

*I dont have patner*

hey i dont have a patner but i really would like to join, i know i can do it myself but i dont think i can, it would be kewl to have some one to share ideas with 

plz send me a reply if you have no patner


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 19, 2007)

...You mean for the contest? That ended on July 8th.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 22, 2007)

actually the most logical way to judge them would be: judge them in the order in which they were sent in, but whatever.


----------



## Hiwaki (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my, those Sasori fics in "Past" are going to totally OWN my fic...

Ah, well, I tried.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine has alreay been owned, but who cares XD I had fun writing it, and I assume it's a trait of mine, to never win XD


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2007)

Certainly seems that way. XD


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2007)

Had no clue this forum had a fanfic contest -- should be interesting to read through the entries. When does the judging end, or is there no fixed date?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 22, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be a fixed date.

Which fic do you guys think will end up winning?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2007)

If I had to guess, I'd go for _Kaleidoscope Eyes_.


----------



## Lucid (Aug 23, 2007)

I want my fic to be judged .  I think the judges kind of gave up XD.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> If I had to guess, I'd go for _Kaleidoscope Eyes_.



Yeah, that's what I thought, too.



Lucid said:


> I want my fic to be judged .  I think the judges kind of gave up XD.



Probably  It's been a long time.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 26, 2007)

I guess I can understand the long delay, considering how many judges there are, and also the fact that --



Spectrum said:


> A total of *34* fics were entered in all
> *20* of those fics were over 1000 words in length
> A grand total of *55,522* words were entered in all--this is the equivalent of about *222 pages*. Or in other words, the size of a small novel.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, that's a lot of fics to go through. I'm just impatient, I guess.


----------



## Elle (Aug 27, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> I've recently finished reading all the entries and am really impressed with most of the quality of everyone's submissions.  I applaud you all for your abilities to create them.
> 
> The entries below are the ones that (if I were judging) I would give an *A* to:
> 
> ...



For sure, it is a lot of reading to do... but I read through them all over a month ago, and I'm not even a judge   I didn't want to miss out on the member input and vote.  I guess I didn't have to worry too much about missing it.  It's been awhile, I'll have to back to remember why "Kaleidoscope Eyes" wasn't on my top list.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm wondering what happened... Have the judges simply forgotten, or are they just taking a very, very long time to judge and feel like posting all the ratings at once (please, let this be the case)?

In any case, I really want to hear what people think of the story I entered... Although I still cannot disclose the title, could anyone possibly give a list of the stories you _didn't_ particularly like? This would just let me know if my story was at least _okay_ It would be most appreciated.

Thanks.

Sincerely,

AJMkarate717


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> For sure, it is a lot of reading to do... but I read through them all over a month ago, and I'm not even a judge   I didn't want to miss out on the member input and vote.  I guess I didn't have to worry too much about missing it.  It's been awhile, I'll have to back to remember why "Kaleidoscope Eyes" wasn't on my top list.



They were posted over a month ago?

...Wow.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2007)

It'll actually be two months in about a week and a half. The contest ended July 8th, I believe.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, it did. I wonder if it'll just go on forever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm sure if it goes on long enough without much more judging they'll just close it down, maybe just make the winner whatever fics were popular enough to actually get judged or something. Who knows. Which is fine... Hey, people got things to do.

This only happens to the contests _I_ join.  How ironic.


----------



## Hiwaki (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, this stinks.  First contest I enter, and my entry only gets judged by one judge in a two month time period.  Oh well, at least it didn't get _completely_ ignored.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think mine only got judged by two, so don't feel too bad


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeeaaaah, mine wasn't judged by anyone yet. XD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

That sucks. At least if you get one or two you have an idea of where it stands.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find

- Bonds You Had Broken
- The Cunning Fox

Because those two just link back to "Is That What This Is?" in the Entry thread.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bonds You Had Broken
The Cunning Fox

Or, the first two posts on page two


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Bonds You Had Broken
> The Cunning Fox
> 
> Or, the first two posts on page two



Thanks for your help.

Hopefully, I can get 3 minimum done today. Hopefully 4, if not 5.


----------



## Red (Aug 29, 2007)

Is this still going on and if so can I join? if not it should be restarted


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

It's still being judged, but no new applicants are being accepted. If this goes well, I'm sure there'll be another one. Meanwhile, you can start planning your fic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

If there is another one, it won't be for some time.

I don't think the judges expected to procrastinate so much, be it laziness, loss of interest, or real life.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

Aww 

Out of curiosity, though, does anyone know of any other good Naruto fanfic contests on the internet? Because this is the first one I've ever found and it was pretty fun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Aww
> 
> Out of curiosity, though, does anyone know of any other good Naruto fanfic contests on the internet? Because this is the first one I've ever found and it was pretty fun.



Depends on the website you find, really.

Other contests are more punctual. I don't think they had to deal with delays caused by the massive 500 Internal Server and Database Errors back then.


----------



## Lover Boy (Aug 29, 2007)

Lol, I didn't submit a fic, but I read them all. Seriously, it's not as long as Harry Potter. Comic Book Guy has sucked up and read them all.

So please, judges, don't sit there and be intimidated at the wall of text, and just read the fics. You guys knew you were gonna have to do this sooner or later. So why not get it over with?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, let's give the judges pep talks


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Lover Boy said:


> Lol, I didn't submit a fic, but I read them all. Seriously, it's not as long as Harry Potter. Comic Book Guy has sucked up and read them all.
> 
> So please, judges, don't sit there and be intimidated at the wall of text, and just read the fics. You guys knew you were gonna have to do this sooner or later. So why not get it over with?



I suppose it depends on the time available for the computer.

Other than less and Rhaella, I can't speak for the other judges, whatever their reasons may be.

less is on a trip or vacation of sorts. He can only judge whenever he can sit down, pull out his laptop, and read, which is few and far in-between.

Rhaella recently experienced problems with her hands. She can't type, to my understanding, hence why she asked to be Advisor'd until she can resolve the problem.

Myself, summer semester. Currently, a few rooms in my house are being renovated. I and my brothers have to help out moving and maintenance. Add to the fact that I spend a few hours a day training for upcoming Varsity, there's only so much time I spend on a computer to read or mod nowadays.

Still, I'm determined to finish it. Even Advisor'd, I'll do my best to finish it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a difference between giving pep talks and belittling the judges.

And I don't see why the assumption is CBG has read all of the fics, already.

@CBG - From what I heard, Stacey stepped down completely and she hasn't really expressed any interest or intention of going forth with any judging at all.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I meant cheering the judges on as they struggle to finish the task. Go judges!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Serpico said:


> There's a difference between giving pep talks and belittling the judges.
> 
> And I don't see why the assumption is CBG has read all of the fics, already.
> 
> @CBG - From what I heard, Stacey stepped down completely and she hasn't really expressed any interest or intention of going forth with any judging at all.



Ah. How unfortunate.

Though, whether it be because of the problems with her hands or not, I think time away would be best. Health > Internet life, of course.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2007)

@CBG - I agree completely, I don't fault her in the least. She's a good friend and I'd much rather prefer to see her healthy than to just rate a few silly fanfics.

EDIT: Mwuahaha... Thank you, Ruri, someone finally judged my fic! And it wasn't as bad as I thought! XD


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2007)

CBG, I haven?t even entered the contest, but I can still offer respect for the fact that you managed to get around to doing some judging, despite being so busy. I just heard that you were leaving these forums for a while too, so best of luck.

As for everyone else --

Should the contest be stopped and the votes just counted up as they are? Or are there still some fics that haven?t been judged at all? I think, for the next contest, fewer judges would definitely help -- people can get very busy with concerns in real life, and when so many of them are involved in the judging process it stands to reason that this would drag on and on.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think some fics haven't been judged yet, or I would agree with you.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 6, 2007)

Hm, I suppose going over the list of actually active judges would help at this point. Going from Serpico?s information, Rhaella can be ruled out, on account of stepping down from her position and her hand injuries. CBG has said that he?s leaving the forums for a while, and even though I remember him remarking that he would try to finish the judging, I?m going to assume that he?ll be too busy with athletics/work to really devote a lot of time to the process, so I personally would consider him inactive for now. That leaves:

? Spectrum 
? Suzuhiko
? Blue
? Splintered
? Ruri
? TheBlindHyuuga
? Harlita

I know Ruri is still active, because both her and CBG did the most recent judging, but what about the others, like Spectrum? Anyone know the status on the remaining fine folks on this list?


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2007)

Harlita is active but I'm not sure if she's still judging. Splintered has stepped down from judging though she mostly finished. That's all I know of.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 9, 2007)

I asked the team what was going on with this contest and why it had been delayed for so long -- essentially, it’s been put on the ‘backburner’ for now due to a combination of things, mostly RL issues and some of the judges not being in position to wade through all the entries. There’s no exact date in mind for when the contest finishes either, so I guess you guys have to continue to wait for now; after over two months of doing so, a little more waiting shouldn’t be that bad, I guess.

If it’s any consolation, Splintered is indeed done judging, so the ‘inactive judge’ list is now smaller. On another note, Suzu, Less and TBH have all implied that they're doing their best to find time to look over and judge the remaining stuff, so I doubt this will drag on for another month.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2007)

Managed to get 1 today. It's at least an update.

And yes, I will continue to judge when time permits.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 19, 2007)

shinobi

Due to numerous complications, we had to change the voting system.  We are very very sorry about having to change the rules and make everyone wait so long, but hopefully this will help to finish this contest.

For those of you who are allergic to links: Members are to pm their votes to me, voting for their top 3 fics in order of their preferences.


----------



## Spectrum (Oct 19, 2007)

I really need to apologize for dropping the ball on this so spectacularly as well. Sorry, guys. 

I will say that anyone who would still like me to review/score their entry for the heck of it can PM me and I'll still do it. I wouldn't feel right otherwise, since I've already posted a few scores. So feel free.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 19, 2007)

Let's hope the new system works out well  *goes to pick her favourite stories*

@Spectrum: Ah, really? That's very nice of you


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 8, 2007)

How is the new voting system going? You had said there was a bad response last week


----------



## Splintered (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah... it's still not enough to call a winner.  In fact, no one responded in this weeks time.  And I'm not sure if we extend it anymore people will vote.  So I'll leave it open, but I might have to rethink the judging process.


----------



## Elle (Nov 9, 2007)

I responded :/  PMd my votes to Spectrum.  Can't believe I'd be the only one though   It's been so long though that, unless you are tracking this thread, maybe members just don't know they can vote.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 9, 2007)

I sent my votes in, as well. But I wouldn't have known about the change if I hadn't had this thread subscribed to.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 8, 2007)

I take it that this contest is now dead and buried due to lack of votes?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Dec 8, 2007)

If that's the case, though, we should get some notice that we can now post the entries elsewhere.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 8, 2007)

I also think it would be a good idea to get some ideas flowing about the organisation of the next contest, if there is going to be one, because let's be honest here -- and I don't mean to be rude when I say this -- the organisation/execution of this one was pretty damned dismal.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Dec 9, 2007)

True. I think they didn't expect as big a turnout as they got and it all went downhill from there. Maybe in the future we could break it into smaller contests with more specific guidelines.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Dec 27, 2007)

Or club-based, for that matter. Two FC's having specific contests in a month, with a fixed calendar beforehand, could be nice. Dunno, Shizune and Tsunade FC's can host a joint fic contest in March, and then Naruto and Hinata's FC's in April, for example 

Now is a good time to calendarize  

I can't vote, though I wish this contest will end with a winner


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2007)

Only just noticed this:



> I'm pushing voting until the end of this November. If there are no more votes then there is no way to chose a winner and therefore the contest itself will have to be closed, unfortunately. So please vote ^^.



Guess it's done 'n dusted.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 23, 2008)

I see. I suppose it's alright for me to post my submission elsewhere, then.


----------



## natwel (Feb 4, 2008)

I recommend

Busted, Naruto's trip to the library by forkliftjoe

this


----------

